# FS 2 Army's and some Necrons.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

So i am looking to sell the follow, I am open to paypal or Trade offers, The eldar army is mostly painted in Il-Kaith colors (Green & Purple) But its all metal and can easily be stripped. The models are the current sculpts.


HQ
----
1 Eldrad
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind
1 Autarch with Jump Pack
1 Autarch with Swooping hawk wings
1 Limited Edition Autarch (Army box)
1 Bonesinger

Elites
------
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch
1 Wave Serpent
6 Striking Scorpions

Troops
---------
5 Dire Avengers
10 Wraithguard
5 pathfinders
20 Guardians with scatterlaser

Fast Attack
-------------
5 Warp Spiders (VERY WELL PAINTED!)

Heavy Support
-----------------
1 Nightspinner
1 Falcon
1 Wraithlord

Necrons
---------
1 Monolith
3 Heavy Destroyers

Lotr Army *fully painted*
----------
6 Trays Morian Orc's
3 Trays Mordor Knights
1 Witch King on Fell Beast
1 Gothmog
2 Metal morrian orc Captians

Wants
---------
Pay-pal
Grey Knight Terminators
FW Spacemarines
Contemptor Patern Dreadnoughts
Vampire Counts stuff
Anything Pre-heresy marine.
Warmachine Retribution of Scyrah
1 GOOD SANGUINIUS MODEL!


----------

